# Perhaps The Best classical peice I've heard in a while..



## rdilip (Apr 26, 2008)

Perhaps The Best Classical Piece I've heard... just wanted to share it with you 

http://www.falundafa.org/bul/lectures/pudu-jishi/Pudu-5_128.mp3

Regards,
Dilip


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Not bad, kind of a melding of classical, oriental folk.


----------



## rdilip (Apr 26, 2008)

One thing I like very much about the piece is that it is Tranquil and at the same time Grand. Its not actually Oriental folk - I don't know exactly what style but I think it contains elements of meditative Buddha School music.

In fact, the music comes from Falun Dafa an ancient mind-body cultivation practice of the Buddha School


----------



## Rmac58 (Apr 16, 2008)

Check out some Tan Dun. The cd Bitter Love is all songs.


----------

